# TeraFire, LLC -- Singapore Launch



## terafire (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm announcing the official launch of our new location in Singapore.

Our offer posting is currently pending, but we're going to announce it here before it hits.

Some cool information about our launch:


Affordable and competitive prices on resources (including IPs at 2.50/each).

KVM or OpenVZ available in Singapore.

Softlayer Datacenter.

SAS 15K RPM RAID10 Drives


16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 5.62686 s, 191 MB/s 
Couple of things still pending but will be implemented within a few weeks.

IP Geolocatioin

More plans

And possibly IPv6

Our looking glass is located at http://sing-lg.terafire.net

Thanks for listening,

TeraFire, LLC


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 8, 2013)

How's the pricing?


----------



## fahad (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting ! , 163ms from my location.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 8, 2013)

What packages do you want to offer?


----------



## drmike (Nov 8, 2013)

More choices for Asia!

I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## terafire (Nov 8, 2013)

You can look at our website for pricing 

:

https://terafire.net/clients/cart.php?gid=7 KVM

https://terafire.net/clients/cart.php?gid=6 OpenVZ

Offer is pending on VPSBoard, so should be published soon


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 8, 2013)

45.5 ms away from Sri Lanka


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2013)

20ms away from me, nice


----------



## tdc-adm (Nov 9, 2013)

263 ms from Vietnam (Asian region).



> traceroute 192.71.144.254
> 
> traceroute to 192.71.144.254 (192.71.144.254), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 
> ...


How bad routing. Quadranet is better for my country.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 9, 2013)

so nice 


64 bytes from 192.71.144.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=25.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.71.144.254: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=26.6 ms
64 bytes from 192.71.144.254: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=28.6 ms
64 bytes from 192.71.144.254: icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=26.4 ms
64 bytes from 192.71.144.254: icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=25.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.71.144.254: icmp_seq=6 ttl=55 time=25.4 ms

--- 192.71.144.254 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5007ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.032/26.207/28.621/1.251 ms

but :


inetnum:        192.71.144.0 - 192.71.144.255
netname:        LIECHTENSTEIN-NETWORK
descr:          The Liechtenstein Limited
org:            ORG-THLI1-RIPE
country:        SG
remarks:        VPS servers in Singapore
admin-c:        HOSL-RIPE
tech-c:         HOSL-RIPE


using ripe instead of apnic, IP price should much cheaper than $2.5


----------

